# Good recipe for using up eggs



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

If you have a surpluss of eggs, here's a great recipe for Pop up Pancakes.

Pop up Pancakes

1 c. milk
1 c. flour
6 eggs
1/4 c. melted butter
dash salt

Preheat oven to 400. Mix all ingredients together until smooth. A blender works great for this. Pour into well greased muffin tin and bake about 15 minutes, or until golden brown and puffy on top.

Top with syrup, powdered sugar, fruit, jam, or honey.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

These sound great! About how many will the recipe make?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Yummy. I'll have to try those.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Charleen said:


> These sound great! About how many will the recipe make?


Yield one dozen.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

is this a sweet popover? They sound wonderful. Thanks


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

Is this self raising flour or all purpose????-MissKitty


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

I would love to make these...Any advice on the flour???-MissKitty


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

If it is not specified, I would think it would be all-purpose flour.
?


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

Thank you Ginny...that is what I thought was the rule of thumb....but what would make the pop up pancakes rise????...No baking powder or yeast called for....But I might give it a try with all purpose...thanks-MissKitty


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

The eggs will make it rise, I guess. Eggs are used for leavening in many recipes and there are plenty here.


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

Well great!!!!!
It is still icy here ion Ark. and turning on the stove will add heat to the house plus give us something good to eat...since OG and I redid the kitchen, I just love to cook...got so much room to roll things out and really dust up with flour..lol..Thanks-MissKitty


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I used freshly ground whole wheat flour (not self rising), and I think next time I'll just use plain all-purpose white flour. The wheat flour was kind of heavy and sunk to the bottom. Anyway, they were still a hit with syrup on top, and they did rise like popovers.


----------



## davisdj (Feb 14, 2008)

I made these using freshly ground WW flour, and they were wonderful! They aren't sweet, so any sweetness is totally controlled by what you put on them (which is nice from our point of view).

We have way too many eggs (got too many hens) and have nobody to give them to. I'm feeding them to the dog and cats, and we're going to get a couple of feeder pigs, so that will solve the "problem," but for now we have too many.

Thank you for posting this recipe. It's a keeper.


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

Just got a batch out of the oven...they are good,,,but I did something wrong...Mine didn't puff up....Could it have been because I was baking a spaghetti squash in the same oven at the time...Might have cause the temp. to be off....Oh and I used buttermilk instead of milk....I will give them another try though...Guess they are good ...i have eaten three..lol..MissKitty


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

Has anyone tried adding alittle honey to the recipe yet????-MissKitty


----------



## heritagefarmer (Apr 30, 2006)

When we lived in Spain, they had something they called a tortilla, which is kinda like an omelette, with onions and potatoes (usually left over fries) or anything else you have.

DH makes these in winter when we have a surplus of eggs, and freezes them.
Then we have quick snack lunches in summer when all the eggs are sold, and there are none spare for us.

They are very filling and delicious!


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

How about that recipe????:goodjob:..MissKitty


----------



## RedEarth (Sep 21, 2005)

This is also the recipe I use for what I grew up calling German pancakes and have heard called puff oven pancakes, and hootenanay pancakes, and it IS a great use for excess eggs. My family loves them so much that there have been times that they've eaten a triple batch, using up 18 eggs!

I start by preheating the oven to 400 and put one quarter cup or so (maybe more sometimes) in a rectangular baking pan, or divided between two round pans, and place the pan(s) in the oven to melt the butter. I beat or blend in the blender the six eggs, the one cup milk, the one cup flour, and about a quarter to a half teaspoon of salt. 

Once the oven is completely to 400 (I think it may be crucial to achieving a nice rise to have a very hot oven) I pull out the pans and tilt them to get the butter around evenly (if the butter is starting to darken earlier, I pull them out). Pour the batter in and cook them about 20 or 25 minutes, until it puffs and gets a touch of golden color. It will deflate quickly once out of the oven, so for the full effect, have everyone ready to eat, as you pull them out.

I love fruit syrup with these, or sometimes I like to top them with some powdered sugar and a squeeze of lemon juice. MMMMM!


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

The recipe is also called yorkshire pudding and tastes great with roast beef and gravy . I also have a recipe for crepes that takes 7 eggs, 5 cups milk and 1 1/2 -2 cups flour, 1/2 tsp salt and 2 tsp sugar.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Sanza said:


> The recipe is also called yorkshire pudding and tastes great with roast beef and gravy . I also have a recipe for crepes that takes 7 eggs, 5 cups milk and 1 1/2 -2 cups flour, 1/2 tsp salt and 2 tsp sugar.


Yup, when I read the recipe, I thought, "Those are Yorkshire puddings"!

Yummy!

Try putting a little bacon grease in the bottom of each muffin hole, then letting it heat up to a light sizzling temp before pouring the batter in, that's how we do it at home (even though I'm from Lancashire, not Yorkshire )


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

I made this recipe with blueberries and a tsp of sugar, and my grandkids loved them.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh my... tomorrow morning with Huckleberry Syrup..


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

That german pancake recipe sounds like the same thing my Mom used to make. Only she would fry the mixture in a pan kinda like scrambled eggs. We would pour syrup on it too.


----------

